# 2012 Allez OSBB with SRAM Force, 58cm



## Duke249 (Apr 4, 2002)

Here's my newest ride. After years on carbon, I've gone back to aluminum and am very impressed. Its no longer harsh like my CAAD4 was. There could be a number of factors influencing my perception - better roads here in Florida versus northern Indiana when I had the CAAD4. I now also use tubulars exclusively. Finally, my fit is a lot more refined. I am very pleased with the stiffness of the frameset. Its extremely stout in the head tube and corners very well. The bottom bracket is plenty stiff. Surprisingly, Its also very comfortable. I've ridden it on 70 mile rides at a spirited group pace, done the weeknight worlds and am very pleased. 

My most recent bicycles were a Colnago Extreme Power and a Bianchi 928SL IASP. While quite a bit heavier, the Allez is FAR AND AWAY a better frameset for my needs. I'm 6'2", 195#. After riding the Allez for a 35 mile ride, I got on the Bianchi and was shocked with how crappy the ride was. Its also better than the Colnago. Stiffer in both the bottom bracket and head tube. 

I weighed the frame before building it. 1564 grams. The fork was 465 grams before cutting the steerer tube. Its a full carbon fork. The build is practical. SRAM Force with a 53/39 BB30 crankset. Easton EC90SLX bar, Ritchey WCS post, Specialized Romin Pro carbon railed saddle. 

I use Schwalbe Ultremo HT 25mm tubulars on the Reflex/Record training wheels. With this wheelset, the bicycle is 16 pounds, 15 ounces.

I use Vittoria Corsa Evo Slick 22mm tubulars on the Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate wheels. With this wheelset, the bicycle is 15 pounds, 15 ounces.


----------



## neverfree (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice! I'm jealous of your fork.... I have the Allez Comp in the same colour which I upgraded to Force but I have the alloy/carbon fork... Its a pig to say the least. 600g with race and star nut.


If you ever need to sell the fork let me know!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Pretty bike and nice review. Al has come a long way to be sure. Btw...have you ridden a new CAAD 10?...that bike gets great reviews for ride quality.


----------



## qwer (Jul 27, 2007)

The bike looks badass.:thumbsup:


----------



## ejprez (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, I just bought a 2011 Sworks and if that gets crashed out I know my first choice for a new frame. I love white.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Beautiful, love that Allez:thumbsup:


----------

